# Interested in growing a vineyard??



## earl (Apr 15, 2006)

This is a pretty neat report. Good info for the amateur vineyard. Although a bit old.





 [url]http://www.colostate.edu/programs/wcrc/Viticulture/GrapeGrow ersGuide1998.pdf[/url]


earl


----------

